
Woz: This is not my America - rubikscube
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57589534-71/woz-this-is-not-my-america/
======
pvnick
This is hilarious:

>What do ordinary Americans think?

>But, more importantly, what does Apple co-founder Steve Wozniak think?

------
timerickson
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5884362](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5884362)

------
newnewnew
Of course not. But it's the only America on offer.

------
jussij
I think Woz is right when he suggest the American constitution died with the
Patriot Act.

American's transition from a free state into a police state.

~~~
rdl
It was on life support for a long time before that, though, and plenty of
stuff was done outside the law from 2001+ which became legalized under
FAA/etc.; if it died with the Patriot Act, I guess those count as raping the
corpse.

------
csense
Why don't libertarian views have much influence in either party?

~~~
mynameishere
Libertarian views have never had influence ever. You get it in rhetoric but
rarely in practice. Rare cases of real libertarian action...

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiskey_Rebellion](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiskey_Rebellion)

...are met with violent government force. This won't change, ever.

~~~
csense
First point: Wasn't the American Revolution largely about the overreaches of
the British government? What about the sentiments of isolationism in the US
with respect to WWI and WWII? (Apologies to non-US readers; all my examples
are from US history because I'm most familiar with it.)

Second point: Even if your comment's true, you didn't answer the question --
is there a _reason_ that "libertarian views have never had influence ever," or
is it just a coincidence?

